# guardsman



## the god emporer (Aug 2, 2009)

i got all things done (Camo, Gun , helm , ect) expect HOW TO MAKE ARMOR PLATES I NEED HELP!!!!!!!!
-tom


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

You got any photos of the outfit?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

http://amethyst-angel.com/armortutorial/armormaking_construction.html

http://tutorials.abbott.me.uk/home/wonderflex-armour

There are millions of techniques ranging from metal to papier mache, so pick whatever you have the time/resources for. Once you have an idea on what material you're using, just google it - "Cosplay Papier Mache Armour" or whatever.


----------

